# Mark 10:19; "Do not defraud" ... LXX or Apocrypha?



## WrittenFromUtopia

What is the origin of the commandment from the Law "Do not defraud," mentioned by Jesus, in Mark 10:19?



> *New Testament:*
> Matthew 19.18-19: He saith unto him, Which? And Jesus said, Thou shalt not kill, Thou shalt not commit adultery, Thou shalt not steal, Thou shalt not bear false witness, Honor thy father and thy mother
> 
> Mark 10.19: Thou knowest the commandments, Do not kill, Do not commit adultery, Do not steal, Do not bear false witness, *Do not defraud*, Honor thy father and thy mother
> 
> Luke 18.20: Thou knowest the commandments, Do not commit adultery, Do not kill, Do not steal, Do not bear false witness, Honor thy father and thy mother
> 
> 
> *Masoretic Text:*
> Honor thy father and thy mother ... Thou shalt not kill, Neither shalt thou commit adultery, Neither shalt thou steal, Neither shalt thou bear false witness against thy neighbor ...
> 
> 
> *Septuagint:*
> Honour thy father and thy mother ... Thou shalt not commit murder. Thou shalt not commit adultery. Thou shalt not steal. Thou shalt not bear false witness against thy neighbour ...


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia

> *My son, defraud not the poor of his living, and make not the needy eyes to wait long.*
> (Book of Sirach/Ecclesiasticus 4:1)


----------



## Contra_Mundum

I think that it is not necessarily an explicit command, but summarizes the previous reference to commandments 6 through 9, as though he said "in other words "hurt" no man in any way. The old Geneva Bible has this referential note following "hurt" (as it translated aposterhshs):

*Neither by force nor deceit, nor any other meane whatfoeuer.

(can someone tell me how to type those cool "effes" ... ah, nevermind)


----------

